# Geniusdudekiran's Perspective Scape Fluval Spec



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

VERY nice set up...but for it to be a dutch tank...dont you need like double the variety of plants and some red plants at that?


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

dude....your HC grew in QUICK!...


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

It certainly has a dutch vibe, but that's way too small for any neons.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> dude....your HC grew in QUICK!...


What do you mean? I got this HC from AFA when I went to California fver the summer in June. I grew two pots of it in an emmersed setup, and then transplanted to this tank. To transplant, I dug the whole mat up with an old credit card and laid it down here (my emmersed setup and spec have the same substrate). So I just did a dry start for 1 week in this tank.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

ohhh....haha...i thought you grew it from scratch....you laid down insta-carpet....cheater...j/k


----------



## jerkosaurus (Jul 17, 2011)

lol, hc sod! Very nice tank, btw.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! It's a great thing to have on my desk to distract me from schoolwork!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update!

Lots has changed. I have moved 5 CRS from my breeding tank into here. So the current stocking is 3 neons, 2 adult RCS, 5 juvie CRS, and whatever babies the RCS have had. Just finished a nice trim, thought I'd share:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i think you'd be better off with some other fish. 3 neons looks to be a bit much, as they look cramped, and 5 would be too much imo.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

They are really active and well fed, I don't think it's that bad for them. I do water changes 35% weekly. Also, sorry for the bad pics, I will take some on my mom's iPhone today.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

UPDATE!

*Changes:
*Got rid of the neons for some Class N Lime Green Endlers! (Thanks to SomeWhatShocked for the RAOK!)
Got a new light (Fluval Ebi 13 watt PCL) (Thanks to JeremyBlevins for the trade!)
Added an Erio japan (Thanks Speedie408 for the great deal!)
Added Cabomba caroliniana (Thanks ThinkTank for the trade!)
Added Syngonanthus belem (Thanks GordonRichards for the sweet deal!)
The CRS and RCS died in a CO2 mishap, have since added 3 female PFRs
And visually the whole scape has been transformed to look MUCH better!

Now to the pics!















Enjoy! Also, post any suggestions in plants, stocking etc. I am thinking about getting some Downoi for the right side. Let me know what you think.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

is the carpet still hc? and how well did it do with stock lighting? trying to find a carpet for my spec. Thanks


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Carpet is still HC. It looks bad because less than a week ago, everything in this tank was dying. The stock light sucks. Had I not replaced it with the 13 watt PCL this tank would be a pile of mushy yellow plants right now. About half the LEDs on the stock light had burned out without my knowing. And then all my plants started dying, and I finally noticed the light was screwed up. I had paid $20 for 1 plant (the erio) and I was not going to let it die. So I got the Ebi light on it and now this tank has 6.5 watts per gallon, pressurized CO2, liquid ferts, and root tabs. That seems to me about as high tech as it gets. I'm pretty sure I could grown ANY plant in this setup now!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

awesomeness!
happy 15th birthday!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! You're 4 months late lol


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm glad some of those Green Endlers found a home--I wish I had a set up for some of them, myself... Nice looking tank!

sox


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

If you do set up a tank for them, I can send some to you. I have too many now I think.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Or me?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

You too dawg 

Many of them have been hiding today... Hopefully. Hiding. I may have to wait and breed them to spread them out to people. We'll see. Shouldn't be long considering jake sent me a gravie female


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Good!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

does fish/ shrimps got sucked into the wet/dry filter on the back? the vertical holes looks pretty big for endlers or rcs.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> does fish/ shrimps got sucked into the wet/dry filter on the back? the vertical holes looks pretty big for endlers or rcs.


Sometimes. But it's not a wet/dry filter. Looks like it, but it's not. Just flows through there to the chamber on the back right, where my CO2 goes in and then gets pumped back into the main tank. As far as I can tell, the sponge in the back is too big, and doesn't provide any space for anything to get through except for maybe baby shrimp. But in a way, it almost seems to me to be like a built-in breeder box  the food gets sucked in there for them, I can put a little riccia in there, and the adults can't get in there. Seems pretty good to me!

I'll try to update pics again today. This tank has quickly become my favorite out of all of my tanks. But I think I need to have something more in the front right just behind the HC. I'm thinking Downoi. Or maybe some more Staurogyne repens. Some relatively low (but not really groundcover) plant suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update! The Endlers did not fare well... CO2 mishap. Really a shame. I put my trusty hardy Betta in there. Can you help me name him? The plants have bounced back nicely from their low-light torture and the erio is doing better. I now have Staurogyne repens from 3 sources: Snail_Chen, Darkoon, and some guy in China that labeled them as toys on the packaging  So, without further ado:







Also! I want a name for this tank. Give me suggestions. I'm thinking something having to do with Autumn, maybe? Now that I have that Ludwigia in there, the red has been popping quite nicely.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update! Got a new camera (Canon T2i). Just realized how much this has grown since the last time I updated this thread lol







Needs a trim...


----------



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

Genius, 
That is a beautiful Spec you got there! 
Quick question, the back wall of the Spec that separates the filter chamber, there is a little slot at the rather close to the bottom of the tank. Does you substrate cover the slot?


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Any new shots of the Spec?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I should probably add...

This tank has beenRESCAPED!


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

So many new fotos to come! Can't wait.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lights out for tonight on this tank but I'll get some when I get around to it... like, tomorrow. lol

Tons of hair algae. Well, maybe not tons, but a good bit. Added my 2 giant amanos to clean that up. It's a bit of an Iwagumi scape embedded into an upward slope now. Looks neat.


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

You should also your plant list, I am curious to know. :hihi:


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Tank looks awesome!


----------

